# hacer caso (caso: ¿objeto directo?)



## OreoChick

Buenas noches / días a todos ,

¿Podrían decirme si en la siguiente oración la palabra "caso" es objeto directo y por lo tanto se reemplazaría con su respectivo pronombre? y en caso de no ser así, ¿qué función cumpliría esta palabra en la oración?

"Hazme caso" --> Te lo haré ¿? o simplemente --> Te haré caso.


Gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 





OreoChick said:


> "Hazme caso" --> Te lo haré ¿? o simplemente --> Te haré caso.


No me atrevo a decir cuál es la función de "caso", pero yo lo sustituiría del siguiente modo: 
-Hazme caso. 
-Te haré. 

El DRAE lo trata como locución verbal entera ("hacer caso"): 


> *caso**.*
> *hacer **~** a *alguien, o* a *algo.
> * 1.     * loc. verb. Prestarle la atención que merece.
> * 2.     * loc. verb. Obedecer, ser dócil.
> * 3.     * loc. verb. Acceder o asentir a lo solicitado.
> * 4.     * loc. verb. Conceder credibilidad a rumores, noticias, etc.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_



Saludos.


----------



## Erreconerre

OreoChick said:


> Buenas noches / días a todos ,
> 
> ¿Podrían decirme si en la siguiente oración la palabra "caso" esobjeto directo y por lo tanto se reemplazaría con su respectivo pronombre? y encaso de no ser así, ¿qué función cumpliría esta palabra en la oración?
> 
> "Hazme caso" --> Te lo haré ¿? o simplemente --> Te haré caso.
> 
> 
> Gracias por sus respuestas.



No. Porque _hacer caso_ es una locución; y el significado de la locución no depende de la suma de los significados de cada palabra. _Hacer caso, hacer caso omiso_ son locuciones en las que el verbo hacer no tiene en mismo significado que en frases como _hacer la tarea, hacer la cena, _en donde sí hay objetos directos.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Erreconerre, ¿qué tiene que ver el significado con la función que desempeñan las palabras? 
Aquí en mi pueblo se oye - "hazme caso"  - "te lo hago".
Sí es objeto directo, al igual que en "hazme el amor" 'el amor' también es objeto directo.


----------



## Ushuaia

No estoy de acuerdo, las cosas facilitas. En tu pueblo se dice, pero en la mayoría de los lugares no: "hacer caso" es una locución verbal; como tal, funciona como un verbo. 

Obedeceme/Escuchame/Haceme caso. --> *Lo* *haré*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los idiotismo, las locuciones y demás "incongruencias" de la lengua son elementos compuestos que se nos aparecen en distintos grados de cohesión o soldadura. La soldadura es total cuando alguno de los elementos o no es ya funcional en la lengua, o ya no se usa en esa función sintáctica en la lengua actual, o esa combinación de elementos ya no se da en la sincronía de la lengua.
En el caso que tratamos, aunque la frase sea de uso común, la estructura es transitiva activa y los elementos hacer y caso son de uso normal en la laengua actual y en esas mismas funciones sintácticas. Caso es evidentemente un OD (de hecho podemos intercalar elementos lingüísticos fónicamente amplios sin perder la claridad de la construcción.
Las cosas facilitas lo ha explicado muy claramente en el mensaje 4. 
Sujeto, -z; núcleo verbal (tr. act.), haz; OD, caso; OI, me.
El hecho de que sea una combinación (hacer + caso) muy habitual en la lengua, y dado de que sus elementos constituyentes siguen vivos (y bien vivos) en la lengua actual, no implica que se fundan sus elementos sin posibilidad de análisis sincrónico (análisis diacrónico lo permiten hasta las más soldadas de estas expresiones).


----------



## Ushuaia

¡Hola, Xiao, tanto tiempo!

Entonces, ¿cuál sería la respuesta a "hazme caso"? ¿"Lo haré", "te lo haré", ambas, otra...?


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Te lo haré_ es la que uso, pero _te haré_ o _lo haré_ también son correctas (más coloquiales y algo descuidadas, pero no solecistas).


----------



## Ushuaia

Es bueno saberlo; por acá no se escucha jamás. ¡Mis disculpas, las cosas facilitas, y gracias, Xiao!


----------



## flljob

Yo no diría _te haré_, diría _te haré caso_.
Como explicó erreconerre es una locución. Lo que ahora se llama palabras con estructura externa y que deben ser analizadas de manera diferente.

Saludos


----------



## Namarne

En un diálogo familiar, a la queja tradicional: "Nunca me haces caso", lo idiomático y espontáneo para mí sería responder: "Que sí, mujer/hombre, que sí que te hago", no "que sí que te _lo_ hago" (eso no se oye ni en las peores noveluchas).


----------



## flljob

En una plática informal, la respuesta sería, por estos rumbos: que sí hombre, si te haré caso, lo haré. En donde _lo _equivale a _hacerte caso_, toda la locución completa, no nada más _caso_.


----------



## OreoChick

Amo este foro <3.  Gracias por todas sus participaciones, me ayudan un montón ^^.  En donde yo vivo (Perú) tampoco es común escuchar "te lo haré" y cuando mi alumno me preguntó si era posible porque él pensaba que era O.D. pues me entró la duda porque me parecía que después de todo sí era O.D.  Con todas sus respuestas, llego a la conclusión de que es una locución y por lo tanto "Lo haré" (en donde 'lo' reemplaza la locución completa, eso lo tengo claro) sería la respuesta más común, ¿no? por lo menos aquí; pero no deja de ser correcto también decir "te lo haré" según explica XiaoRoel.


----------



## Erreconerre

las cosas facilitas said:


> Erreconerre, ¿qué tiene que ver el significado con la función que desempeñan las palabras?
> Aquí en mi pueblo se oye - "hazme caso" - "te lo hago".
> Sí es objeto directo, al igual que en "hazme el amor" 'el amor' también es objeto directo.




Lo que tiene que ver es que en la locución hacer caso el verbo_ hacer_ no funciona como verbo transitivo.
Y como los objetos directos se forman exclusivamente con verbos transitivos, en la locución hacer caso no hay objeto directo.
No me imagino de qué manera transformarías la oración en pasiva. ¿Cómo lo dirías? ¿*Caso fue hecho*? ¡Pero que cosa tan grotesca!
Y si alguien te dice que hagas caso, ¿tú responderías "*lo* hago"? 

Y en hacer caso ni se puede convertir la oración en pasiva ni se puede puede hacer la sustitución del pronombre. Si tú crees que en hacer el amor hay objeto directo, síguelo creyendo, al fin que esa no es la pregunta que abre este hilo.

No sé si venga al caso hacértelo saber, pero para que la oración tenga objeto directo debe:
Tener verbo transitivo,
Poder convertir la oración en pasiva,
Poder sustituir el objeto directo por un pronombre personal objetivo.

Y sin faltar la mesura, no se puede ni transformar ni sustituir. Por lo tanto, en hacer caso no hay objeto directo.


----------



## OreoChick

Mmmm, entiendo tu explicación, Erreconerre.  Cuando tenía la duda de si era o no objeto directo, y por un momento cuando también pensé que no era, hice esa transformación a voz pasiva y pues no funcionaba.  Me gustaría saber la opinión de XiaoRoel.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Erreconerre said:


> No me imagino de qué manera transformarías la oración en pasiva. ¿Cómo lo dirías? ¿*Caso fue hecho*? ¡Pero que cosa tan grotesca!
> Sí: caso es hecho por mí.
> Y si alguien te dice que hagas caso, ¿tú responderías "*lo* hago"?
> Otra vez sí, pero añadiendo 'te', "te lo hago", "te lo estoy haciendo", y repito, no es que lo diga yo, es que lo dice más gente como podrías comprobar si te desplazas a esta zona.
> 
> No sé si venga al caso hacértelo saber, pero para que la oración tenga objeto directo debe:
> Tener verbo transitivo,
> Poder convertir la oración en pasiva,
> Poder sustituir el objeto directo por un pronombre personal objetivo.
> Entiendo que un pronombre personal objetivo es 'lo', por lo que cumple las tres condicones que tu has citado, por lo tanto, y aunque no quiertas reconocerlo o te suene raro, sí es objeto directo.



Como ejemplos de locuciones verbales: "poner el dedo en la llaga", " mover un dedo", "tener el corazón en un puño", etc... Según tu particular teoría, al ser locuciones verbales son un todo y no existe un análisis sintáctico de las palabras que las forman... eso sí me parece grotesto.


----------



## Erreconerre

las cosas facilitas said:


> Como ejemplos de locuciones verbales: "poner el dedo en la llaga", " mover un dedo", "tener el corazón en un puño", etc... Según tu particular teoría, al ser locuciones verbales son un todo y no existe un análisis sintáctico de las palabras que las forman... eso sí me parece grotesto.



Deja a un lado las llagas que se ponen, los dedos que se mueven y los corazones que se tienen. 
Lo que yo digo es que grotesco decir que el* caso es hecho.* ¿Es hecho de qué? ¿De madera o de papel? Lo mismo es responder a la pregunta de si has hecho caso con "sí, ya *lo *hice".
Hacer el amor anda por las mismas: ¿el amor es hecho? No. Se hace el amor, pero no se dice que está hecho. ¿Dónde está que no se ve?

No es que yo no quiera reconocerlo, es que quien sabe de qué habla no lo reconoce. Lee las otras respuestas y verás que no soy yo quien no quiere reconocerlo. 

Y en cuanto a la opinión de las locuciones, no es "mi particular teoría", sino la de, entre muchos otros, el diccionario que se cita abajo. Te sugiero consultar otros diccionarios para que te des cuenta de que tienen la misma "particular teoría" que yo tengo. 

locución _s. f. _*1 *Expresión pluriverbal, de forma fija o con flexión en algún elemento, *cuyo sentido unitario no responde siempre a la* *suma de significados de sus componentes*: la frase ''al pie de la letra´´ es una locución adverbial; ''en pos de´´ y ''en torno a´´ son locuciones prepositivas. 
http://es.thefreedictionary.com/locuciones


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Tu problema es que no distingues semántica de sintaxis. Además, el único que ha dicho que no es objeto directo has sido tu. Xiaoroel bien claro lo ha dicho, Oreo tiene dudas, namarne no se atreve, flljob habla de análisis diferente, pero nadie, incluso tu y excepto Xiaoroel, ha dicho que función sintáctica desempeña 'caso'.

Lo he consultado y esta es la respuesta:

Lamentamos no poder ayudarlo pero no hacemos análisis sintácticos.
Saludos cordiales
________________________________

Fundación del Español Urgente
T. (34) 913467440
www.fundeu.es
www.twitter.com/fundeu
www.facebook.com/fundeu
El día 9 de mayo de 2012 09:09
> Buenos días, mi consulta es la siguiente:>
> En la frase " hazme caso" ¿cuál es la función sintáctica de 'caso'?>
> Gracias.


----------



## miguel89

flljob said:


> En una plática informal, la respuesta sería, por estos rumbos: que sí hombre, si te haré caso, lo haré. En donde _lo _equivale a _hacerte caso_, toda la locución completa, no nada más _caso_.


Aquí también es así. Ni _lo (= caso) haré_, ni _te lo haré_.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Unas aclaraciones:
Para simplificar: hacer caso es la misma construcción que prestar atención.
La pasiva de hace caso es se hace caso (*es hecho caso aunque posible, no es idiomática. 
Caso tiene además una característica: con este significado de 'atención prestada' es un singularia tantum, es decir, no es posible en plural.
Caso, sintácticamente hablando es un OD, sin discusión.
En los idiotismos y locuciones, como ya dije antes, existen muy diversos grados de soldadura, desde la completa (cuando alguno de los elementos ya no es funcional en la lengua común, o cuando las relaciones sintácticas entre los miembros ya no pertenecen a la sincronía de la lengua), hasta la más relajada cuando los mecanismos sintácticos y elementos léxicos son comunes en la lengua actual.


----------



## flljob

Poner el dedo en la llaga no significa poner el dedo en la llaga. Una característica de las unidades fraseológicas.
El dedo (¿de quién?) fue puesto por mí en la llaga (¿de quién?).

Si te dicen "ponle el dedo en la llaga", lo primero que vas a hacer es buscarle la llaga a alguien.

Erreconerre puso el dedo en la llaga cuando demostró que no se puede transformar en pasiva.

Saludos


----------



## XiaoRoel

No todos los verbos transitivos soportan la transformación en pasiva, debido a la naturaleza del OD (paciente _per se_) que puede, como en este caso, no admitir la función sintáctica de sujeto (paciente). La pasividad no expresada por el morfema se es de uso muy restringido en el español moderno y casi totalmente ausente del lenguaje coloquial.


----------



## flljob

Pero es más que evidente que hay un cambio de significado en hazme caso, lo que también se da en poner el dedo en la llaga.
A pesar de que es un verbo transitivo y de que es perfectamente usado en las pasivas, no puedes decir: el dedo fue puesto en la llaga por erreconerre.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Toda esta discusión proviene de un primario y fundamental error, mezclar en el análisis lo semático, lo sintáctico y lo estilístico, tres elementos presente de manera especial en los idiotismos, modismo y locuciones "fuera de lo común" de la lengua.


----------



## flljob

Estoy de acuerdo contigo. Pero también estarás de acuerdo en que las "unidades fraseológicas" o "palabras con estructura externa" no admiten un análisis sintáctico ortodoxo.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sí lo admiten, si lo desligamos de la semántica y de la sincronía. Los lingüistas  analizamos estas estructuras, y la que se resiste a un análisis sincrónico, siempre admite uno diacrónico.


----------



## OreoChick

Gracias, gracias por todas las participaciones. Voy a responder así a mi alumno: "Te lo haré" (donde 'lo' es  pronombre de O.D.) es posible y correcto aunque menos usual, por lo menos aquí.  Coloquialmente es más común decir simplemente "Lo haré" (lo en reemplazo de toda la locución). 

Todo lo que han escrito me ha servido de mucho y lo tomaré para mí misma, por lo pronto, para mi propio aprendizaje.

Hasta pronto .


----------



## Erreconerre

las cosas facilitas said:


> Tu problema es que no distingues semántica de sintaxis. Además, el único que ha dicho que no es objeto directo has sido tu. Xiaoroel bien claro lo ha dicho, Oreo tiene dudas, namarne no se atreve, flljob habla de análisis diferente, pero nadie, incluso tu y excepto Xiaoroel, ha dicho que función sintáctica desempeña 'caso'.
> 
> Lo he consultado y esta es la respuesta:
> 
> Lamentamos no poder ayudarlo pero no hacemos análisis sintácticos.
> Saludos cordiales
> ________________________________
> 
> Fundación del Español Urgente
> T. (34) 913467440
> www.fundeu.es
> www.twitter.com/fundeu
> www.facebook.com/fundeu
> El día 9 de mayo de 2012 09:09
> > Buenos días, mi consulta es la siguiente:>
> > En la frase " hazme caso" ¿cuál es la función sintáctica de 'caso'?>
> > Gracias.




No es objeto directo. Ni el verbo funciona como verbo transitivo, ni la oración soporta la transformación pasiva, ni  hay  objeto es sustituible por el pronombre personal objetivo. 

En la oración: 
_Hice el trabajo de soldadura_, puedo decir que el trabajo de soldadura *lo* hice.
O en:
_Hice el trabajo de plomeria_, puedo decir que el trabajo de plomería *lo* hice.
Y también puedo decir que los dos trabajos* los* hice.
El pronombre de objeto directo debe concordar en número, y poder decir *lo* o* los*, según la oración.

En la oración Haz caso de no fumar,  ¿te atreverías a decir que el caso de no fumar *lo* hiciste?
En la oración Haz caso de no llegar tarde ¿te atreverías a decir que el caso de no llegar tarde *lo *hiciste?
¿Y que el caso de no fumar y que el caso de no llegar tarde son *dos casos *que tú *los* hiciste?

Si te atreves a hacer eso lo mejor es dejar este hilo así.
Y lo grotesco sería que estaríamos ante un objeto directo que no tiene ninguna, ni una sola, de las características del objeto directo. Y a ver quien se cree eso.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Contumaz es el adjetivo que te define. Te pondré el ejemplo más sencillo que he encontrado, bueno, dos: "hazme feliz" y "hazme daño".
Ahora con tu nueva teoría explica, sintácticamente, que diferencia hay entre caso, feliz y daño. Y por favor, olvidate del significado de las frases, que eso es tratado por la semántica, y ahora estamos hablando de función sintáctica, y no pongas otros ejemplos.

Por cierto las frases 'haz caso de no fumar' y ' haz caso de no llegar tarde' son una barbaridad(al menso por estos lares), en todo caso 'haz caso al médico y no fumes' o 'hazme caso y no llegues tarde'.

En el supuesto que alguien diga 'haz caso de no fumar' el objeto directo es 'caso de no fumar' por lo que la respuesta de un tercero podría ser 'sí, tiene razón, hazlo' y ese 'lo' añadido a haz es un OD.


----------



## Erreconerre

las cosas facilitas said:


> Contumaz es el adjetivo que te define. Te pondré el ejemplo más sencillo que he encontrado, bueno, dos: "hazme feliz" y "hazme daño".
> Ahora con tu nueva teoría explica, sintácticamente, que diferencia hay entre caso, feliz y daño. Y por favor, olvidate del significado de las frases, que eso es tratado por la semántica, y ahora estamos hablando de función sintáctica, y no pongas otros ejemplos.




No has respondido si el hacer caso de no fumar y hacer caso de no llegar tarde *son dos casos* que tú* los* harías.

Olivídate de introducir mas oraciones, sin con una frasecita de tres palabras pasa lo que pasa, y tú sigues proponiendo más. Espero la respuesta a la pregunta que te hice. Que es la única de este hilo.


----------



## Erreconerre

las cosas facilitas said:


> Contumaz es el adjetivo que te define. Te pondré el ejemplo más sencillo que he encontrado, bueno, dos: "hazme feliz" y "hazme daño".
> Ahora con tu nueva teoría explica, sintácticamente, que diferencia hay entre caso, feliz y daño. Y por favor, olvidate del significado de las frases, que eso es tratado por la semántica, y ahora estamos hablando de función sintáctica, y no pongas otros ejemplos.
> 
> Por cierto las frases 'haz caso de no fumar' y ' haz caso de no llegar tarde' son una barbaridad(al menso por estos lares), en todo caso 'haz caso al médico y no fumes' o 'hazme caso y no llegues tarde'.
> 
> En el supuesto que alguien diga 'haz caso de no fumar' el objeto directo es 'caso de no fumar' por lo que la respuesta de un tercero podría ser 'sí, tiene razón, hazlo' y ese 'lo' añadido a haz es un OD.



Hazlo se refiere al no fumar, eso es lo que vas a hacer no fumar. Hazlo no se refiere al caso, sino al no fumar.Y sigo esperando que me digas si hacer caso de no fumar y hacer caso de no llegar tarde *son dos* casos que tú haces.

Y si hacer caso de no fumar y hacer caso de no llegar tarde te parece una barbaridad, entonces cambiamos a tu gusto:

¿Hazme caso de no fumar y hazme caso de no llegar tarde son *dos casos *que puedes hacer?


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Erreconerre said:


> No has respondido si el hacer caso de no fumar y hacer caso de no llegar tarde *son dos casos* que tú* los* harías.
> 
> Olivídate de introducir mas oraciones, sin con una frasecita de tres palabras pasa lo que pasa, y tú sigues proponiendo más. Espero la respuesta a la pregunta que te hice. Que es la única de este hilo.



Si que he respondido, lee más arriaba, pero despacito no te lo vuelvas a pasar.
Y repito, analiza sintácticamente las frases 'hazme daño', 'hazme feliz' y 'hazme caso', a ver que sorpresa nos tienes preparada. Con una de las tres es suficiente, ya que son idénticas, que todavía no has dicho, ni creo que lo hagas, la función que desempeña 'caso'.


----------



## flljob

las cosas facilitas said:


> Si que he respondido, lee más arriaba, pero despacito no te lo vuelvas a pasar.
> Y repito, analiza sintácticamente las frases 'hazme daño', 'hazme feliz' y 'hazme caso', a ver que sorpresa nos tienes preparada. Con una de las tres es suficiente, ya que son idénticas, que todavía no has dicho, ni creo que lo hagas, la función que desempeña 'caso'.



Hazme feliz no es una locución. Hazme caso sí lo es y debe analizarse de manera diferente.


----------



## Arponero22

He visto usar "hasme caso" o "has caso" en donde el verbo haber se conjuga con "s" en vez de con "z". Es incorrecto? Gracias


----------



## OreoChick

Claro que es incorrecto.  El imperativo del verbo "hacer" es "haz" para la segunda persona singular .


----------



## flljob

Con "s" es el verbo haber, con "z" es el del verbo hacer.
Por lo tanto, hasme caso y has caso son ejemplos clarísimos de errores de ortografía.


----------



## Arponero22

Eso pensaba. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------

